# Best product to reduce the look of wrinkles on older clients



## pumpkiano (Jun 23, 2010)

Posted this in recommendations forum, but no replies so if one is in the wrong place could someone delete if needed please 

Hi all, I'm new to the forum, and to the industry! I just finished my course on Monday.
I have a few clients booked and done a trial this morning on a mother of the groom. The wedding is on Friday morning. It went well and she loved the make-up (phew!), but she felt self-consious about her wrinkles, although she said she always is, and it was nothing to do with me. But it got me wondering what the best product you professionals have found, to minimise the look of fine lines and also big-ass wrinkles lol. 
Any help or advise would be great, and loving the site!! xx


----------



## Junkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey - welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had a rep do a demo at work with Tri-Aktiline Instant Deep Wrinkle Filler - its amazing. We're all young and pretty much wrinkle free, but she used it on the palms of our hands and it plumped the lines really well temporarily. Its a bit expensive though. 

I was also told that Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder is really good for dry skin with fine lines and wrinkles. It has anti-aging properties too.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Hey - welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a rep do a demo at work with Tri-Aktiline Instant Deep Wrinkle Filler - its amazing. We're all young and pretty much wrinkle free, but she used it on the palms of our hands and it plumped the lines really well temporarily. Its a bit expensive though. _

 
I have to second this! I have this product and it's really really good!  I think Oprah or Ellen had it on their show....who knows....I got it at the MAC Warehouse Sale for $12....they also sell this at Shoppers Drug Mart


----------



## pumpkiano (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks, I'm in UK but will google it, hopefully we can get it here! x


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 28, 2010)

I definitely use Tri-Aktiline on my older clients. It's a great temporary plumper. It's supposed to work over time too... but I've never experimented with it that way. But it makes for a much smoother application over lined areas. A silicone based primer will help too... and hydrating foundations. 

I tend to only use Guerlain Meteorites if any foundations need setting. It balances any color imperfections, and sets the foundation without behaving like an actual powder.

Using powder seems very drying for my mature clients, and may settle into the foundation lines, making them more prominent. It may be just my experience... but I find their skin to be dry more often than not, so I stay away from conventional powders.


----------



## Lola* (Aug 2, 2010)

wrinkle fillers and plumpers are good but in terms of makeup application...avoid shimmer and glittery products - they make wrinkles look much worse!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 3, 2010)

I moisturizer the crap out of the skin (anything that has a lot of hylaronic acid in it works well) and then I use Clairins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch this gets smooths out most fine lines and wrinkles (w/in reason). Also a great tip when working with mature skin is not to be afraid of luminizers and shimmer. It is a common myth that mature skins can't rock anything shimmery, however, when used in the right places and used sparingly it can make the skin look fresher, younger and highlight the features that you want to stand out the most. 

HTP


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm jumping on the Tri-Aktiline bandwagon as well. Amazing product!


----------



## jackiehicks (Aug 12, 2011)

That filler is expensive although it really works. If your client is price conscious, you can recommend anti-wrinkle creams like NeuCell, Olay, etc.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 12, 2011)

around the eye area ive been using the peter thomas roth instant eye lift. this stuff is hella good!


----------

